# Was sagt ihr zu diesem Hostingangebot?



## seberix (10. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Ich bin bereits Reseller und möchte aber jetzt den Anbieter wechseln.

Ich habe ein bisschen gestöbert und bin dann auf dieses Angebot von STRATO gestoßen: http://www.strato.de/server/index_leistungen.html (das SR-Paket)

Mich würde eure Meinung dazu interessiern. Gibts besserers oder ist es ok...

Danke

Seberix


----------



## Arne Buchwald (10. Dezember 2004)

Dort steht selbst


> Optimal für Linux-Spezialisten mit uneingeschränktem Root-Zugriff


Der Formulierung der Frage nach zu urteilen, hast du dich wohl bisher nicht mit Linux beschäftigt. Von daher kann nur jeder dringend von einem dedizierten Server abraten, sofern der Server nicht von einem Fachmann administriert wird.
Wenn du z.B. irgendeine Erweiterung installiert haben möchtest, kannst du einen service-orientierten Provider per Mail anschreiben, mit der Bitte, das Programm zu installieren. Bei einem eigenen dedizierten Server musst du halt alles selbst machen.


----------

